# How do you make a video from pictures with music?



## LABachlr (Jan 20, 2008)

Which program can I use to make a video from pictures and music that I can upload onto YouTube?  iMovie?  What settings should I use for a YouTube video for optimal viewing?

Do you happen to have a link to a tutorial, or is someone nice enough to give a quick tutorial?

Thanks.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 21, 2008)

If you make a slideshow in iPhoto you can export it to QuickTime.
You can also make a slideshow with music in iMovie. iMovie '08 even has an Export to YouTube option built in.


----------



## LABachlr (Jan 21, 2008)

OK.  Thanks.  What about Keynote?  Will that work?  And will people be able to read the presentation in a YouTube video at the normal size of a YouTube video (not when it's full screen because many people won't make it full screen)?


----------



## symphonix (Jan 21, 2008)

I know Keynote will export, with all animations, to quicktime. I've done that before. I'm 80% sure Keynote can add in audio tracks, but I don't have it installed at the moment to check. In theory you could use Quicktime Pro to add an audio track in, though, if you have that.


----------

